# How to handle the sex toy issue



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

My wife has not really been into penetrative sex as much as she currently is. We are early 40's. I usually bring her to O with oral. She loves oral, and I love giving oral and using my finger/s

But she is wanting more and more penetrative sex. Problem is, I am on the small side,(just below 5") and she has had three children through natural childbirth.

She has also recently gotten into anal (im a good size for this:smthumbup 

Recently I asked her if she would like to explore using a sex toy "for the fuller feeling"

She is pretty keen about this.

Currently we have not used any toys in our relationship.

I guess my concern is she starts choosing the toy over me. But with honest communication I guess that can be managed.

I have also seen some silicon "slide ons" that fit over the penis, but leave the head exposed. This could increase girth. Anyone tried one of these.

So my question is, am I setting myself up for a disaster bringing a 'larger' toy into our sex life.


----------



## OhGeesh (Jan 5, 2010)

Have over 1k$ in toys!! All are bigger than me some to the novelty size. Always buy the more expensive "real life" soft skin toys, then we have Rabbit's and other vibrators, even strap ons that I wear from time to time, so I can feel like I'm "making love" with a much larger member.

When it is all said and done..........nothing get's her off quite as well as her two fingers rubbing her clit and some penetration with my fingers or member.

We only used toys ever 4-6 weeks and are super busy, but it's always fun. Enjoy have a blast what are you waiting for?


----------



## TopazGal (Sep 9, 2012)

Dont feel embarrassed or worried.....my hubby is good sized....we still use toys.....I have had 3 kids vaginally too.....have fun with it .....


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Dont be intimated by toys....they are your your friends. 








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Toys in the marriage are a great tool (pun intended). My wife loves her rabbit vibrator and I have no problem admitting that such a funny looking thing blows me away! 

She came literally in seconds the first time I used it on her. Kind of hard to compete with that. 

But I have found that the use of toys has helped our sexual relationship, not cut me out.


----------



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

Well, from the responses it would seem it is time to get online, make the purchase/s and get going!

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

Bad move imo


----------



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

Would you care to elaborate Complexity?


----------



## ssmith3d (May 22, 2012)

It's not about the sex toys but your ego. Every man has an ego, some are larger then others and some are more fragile then others. If yours can take a larger phallus entering your wife to give her pleasure then go for it, let her enjoy and share in the experience together of giving and receiving pleasure. 
It can be an ego crusher however and cause many other issues to come up. 
Be true to yourself if you can or cant handle it. Be honest and do whats right. It could be the best thing or the worst.


----------



## Heartbrkn (Jun 16, 2011)

You're never as small as you think you are. Nothing beats the real thing - so don't worry.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

This said there is no reason to go crazy with huge toys. There are many lifelike toys that are around 7" with reasonable girth. Then there are another level that are 8" but much more girth. And of course even bigger. 

Start with something a tad bigger than you and increase as warranted. There will be plenty of excitement with this for a while if not indefinitely.

While there may be folks that disagree if you were to use the 8" type or more multiple times a week you may be creating a problem where there is not one now. The problem would be more than just in your head.

Have fun.


----------



## oddball (Sep 5, 2012)

Very useful and insightful comments thanks. I definitely think I am okay to give this a whirl. Could make life in the bedroom really interesting:smthumbup:


----------



## aribabe (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think she would end up choosing the toy over you. Plastic is nice, but is nothing compared to a real man who can touch you all over and lick and kiss on stuff lol. My husband and I mke use of toys in the bedroom, its fun and adds a little something extra to the experience.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

My husband hated the one I bought for us.


----------



## CarrWalterl (Sep 17, 2012)

they are your your friends


----------

